# why do you fellaz frown on mackrel



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hello p fury my question is everyone hates to feed mackrel thay call it greesey well what i wonder is whats the problem ?? iis it that it fouls up the water.,, cuz if thats the case i dont see no mess,,well the fat in mackz in turn make my rhom fat and un healthy?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Mackerel are Oily fish (Mackerel, Herring, Sardines) contain Omega-3 fatty acids, a type of polyunsaturated fat. It will make your piranha fat and unhealthy.

Look at RB32 Reb Bellies he fed his piranha oily fish, it may look big and healthy but is not.

Healthy piranha is feeding good and right diet, tons of water change weekly and time are the best way to keep piranha healthy IMO.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Mackerel are Oily fish (Mackerel, Herring, Sardines) contain Omega-3 fatty acids, a type of polyunsaturated fat. It will make your piranha fat and unhealthy.
> 
> Look at RB32 Reb Bellies he fed his piranha oily fish, it may look big and healthy but is not.
> 
> Healthy piranha is feeding good and right diet, tons of water change weekly and time are the best way to keep piranha healthy IMO.


interesting EFA's being good for us, and pretty much esential in our diet, but not for fish themselves....hmm never knew that.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i was think the fat that helps humans that comes from mackz would be good for fish as well... heres a little p.s note... so saying what you said.... i got this info that if you or anyone has a thin fish mabe from worms or what ever, give it mackz or herren and it should thickin up? i only plan on feeding him mackz once a month or so just when he hits a eating slump... he seems to eat it even if hes full.. i think its because its super fresh caught a few hours before we work on the fish in the procesing plant ... ive had piranha for almost 3 years and i find freshness is the key to a good healthy eating piranha ...if the food aint fresh he well linger befor he eats it.. mabe theres a sent it gives off or somthin


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

also if you can prove mackz carry worms il give you $1000 p-fury bucks .... its cod fish and haddock that are worm bags bottom feeders... mackz arnt bottom feeders or scavangers


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

MIKE JONES said:


> *stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild*, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


You think they eat tilapia and shrimp too in the wild?

Mackrel is a fatty fish, its not bad if you feed it once in a while hello no. But the diet shouldn't consist of makrel alone.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jestergraphics said:


> Mackerel are Oily fish (Mackerel, Herring, Sardines) contain Omega-3 fatty acids, a type of polyunsaturated fat. It will make your piranha fat and unhealthy.
> 
> Look at RB32 Reb Bellies he fed his piranha oily fish, it may look big and healthy but is not.
> 
> Healthy piranha is feeding good and right diet, tons of water change weekly and time are the best way to keep piranha healthy IMO.


interesting EFA's being good for us, and pretty much esential in our diet, but not for fish themselves....hmm never knew that.
[/quote]
umm i think omega 3 fatty acids are good for fish. Considering they are a principle part of fish when we eat them.

Or could I be wrong.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I couldn't find any studies on it being consumed by fish themselves but I did just happen to read the back of some pellets that I have that my P's get fed and it said there is omega 3's in there which is important. Thats as close to proof as I could find and its made by tetra. But I guess we could also take the lamens approach as well, poly UNSATURATED and mono UNSATURATED fats dont promote fat gain anyway....in anything. Consumed in proper amounts EFA's actually promote fat loss.

Tetra jumbo cichlid sticks

It also has some good fiber in it too...Helps in the long run keeping there sh*t less dense and easier to vacume.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

the reason EFA's are bad for our fish and not for us is the difference in temps fats need 90+ temps in order to break down witch would kill our fish but not us if that makes any sense ?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i feed my first 4 rbs mackrel and when i woke up in the morning i had cloudy water and 4 dead fish. THATS WHY I TELL PEOPLE TO STAY AWAY FROM IT


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

febsalien said:


> the reason EFA's are bad for our fish and not for us is the difference in temps fats need 90+ temps in order to break down witch would kill our fish but not us if that makes any sense ?


no that does make sense, I can see logic in that; maybe its just dosed moderatley in those pelets I have..and sorry to hear that pioneer I'd be willing to bet there was somethig "foriegn" in your makrel that caused the deaths though. My P's love it however its a friggen tank nightmare for clean up thats why I've only fed it once.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

rocker said:


> *stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild*, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


You think they eat tilapia and shrimp too in the wild?

Mackrel is a fatty fish, its not bad if you feed it once in a while hello no. But the diet shouldn't consist of makrel alone.
[/quote]
ya i think they eat tilapia and shrimp in the wild, dont you? and again mackerl is a ''salt water'' fish, and catching these fish off the ocean beach peir, yull find worms half the time i went fishing i use them for bait, and there real oily and , nothin i would want to put in fish tank


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

MIKE JONES said:


> *stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild*, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


You think they eat tilapia and shrimp too in the wild?

Mackrel is a fatty fish, its not bad if you feed it once in a while hello no. But the diet shouldn't consist of makrel alone.
[/quote]
ya i think they eat tilapia and shrimp in the wild, dont you? and again mackerl is a ''salt water'' fish, and catching these fish off the ocean beach peir, yull find worms half the time i went fishing i use them for bait, and there *real oily* and , nothin i would want to put in fish tank
[/quote]

that was another reason, you could see the oil come off as it went through the tank


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

MIKE JONES said:


> *stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild*, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


You think they eat tilapia and shrimp too in the wild?

Mackrel is a fatty fish, its not bad if you feed it once in a while hello no. But the diet shouldn't consist of makrel alone.
[/quote]
ya i think they eat tilapia and shrimp in the wild, dont you? and again mackerl is a ''salt water'' fish, and catching these fish off the ocean beach peir, yull find worms half the time i went fishing i use them for bait, and there real oily and , nothin i would want to put in fish tank
[/quote]

dont shrimp come from the ocean?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

febsalien said:


> *stick to fresh water fish, a Piranha will never meat a mackrel in the wild*, and pluse ther nasty and carry worms


You think they eat tilapia and shrimp too in the wild?

Mackrel is a fatty fish, its not bad if you feed it once in a while hello no. But the diet shouldn't consist of makrel alone.
[/quote]
ya i think they eat tilapia and shrimp in the wild, dont you? and again mackerl is a ''salt water'' fish, and catching these fish off the ocean beach peir, yull find worms half the time i went fishing i use them for bait, and there real oily and , nothin i would want to put in fish tank
[/quote]

dont shrimp come from the ocean?
[/quote]
OCEAN AND FRESH WATER


----------

